# Per google: Virtual reality :Bernina Bahn



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.link-gr.ch/news/20120322/google-steet-view-rhb-albulabernina-linie/


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Translated page: http://translate.google.com/transla...la:en-US:official&channel=sb&biw=1265&bih=990


----------



## RhB (Dec 14, 2014)

scottemcdonald said:


> Translated page: http://translate.google.com/transla...la:en-US:official&channel=sb&biw=1265&bih=990


This is a very cool trip you can take on Google maps. The entire RhB line can be viewed. I just wish you could run the line without having to click the arrows to move along. The Albula portion from Bergun to Preda is great.


----------

